# Visualisierung Platzhalerkonzeppt Codesys 2.3 in E!Cockpit/Codesys3.5 umsetzen



## -J-E- (19 Januar 2017)

In Codesys 2.3 habe ich Visualisierungen erstellt bei denen der Platzhalter aus einen Variablen Teil und einem festen Teil besteht und dieser in der Visu werden diese zusammengesetzt.

Beispielsweise:
Anzeige 1 hat den Platzhalter

```
$Raumbezeichnung$_Feuchte
```

Anzeige  2 hat den Platzhalter

```
$Raumbezeichnung$_Temperatur
```


Beide Anzeigen habe ich in eine Visu gepackt, in meinem Projekt musste der Visu dann nurnoch die Raumbezeichnung übergeben werden. In der Visu sind dann zur Laufzeit automatisch die Integer Datenpunkte:


```
Raum01_Feuchte
```


```
Raum01_Temperatur
```

geworden.
In der Visu muss dadurch nur der Raumname ergänzt werden und es werden beide Werte in der Visu angezeigt
Da aber in Codesys3.5/E!Cockpit in den Visus eine Variablendeklaration ist, habe ich bis jetzt keine Idee wie die Funktionalität übertragen werden könnte.
Es soll natürlich auch kein FB oder ähnliches im Code aufgerufen werden. Sonst müssten ja bei 200 Räumen 200 Funktionsblöcke mit übergaben in den Code übernommen werden was einen erhebliche Aufwand bei der Umstellung bedeuten würde.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee oder sogar schon eine getestet Lösung?


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (24 Januar 2017)

Hallo -J-E-

Aufrufe in der Visualisierung unterscheiden sich stark von dem gewohnten Codesys 2.3. Da diese grundsätzlich neu aufgebaut ist, lassen sich nicht alle Funktionalitäten eins zu eins übertragen. Für das was du hier beschreibst würde ich eine Gruppierung der Variablen in einer Struktur empfehlen. Da du für mehrere Visualisierungen gleich aufgebaute Variablengruppen verwendest kannst du hier durch die Struktur RaumXX mit den Werten RaumXX.Temperatur und RaumXX.Feuchte übergeben, in der alle Informationen vorhanden sind.


----------

